
VeryNginx – OpenResty-Based Nginx with WAF, Control Panel, and Dashboards - nikolay
https://github.com/alexazhou/VeryNginx
======
nodesocket
The web UI looks solid, I wish there was a translated version of the README
into English. Currently I am using NGINX Plus for load balancing and love it.
The NGINX Plus web interface is really good as well.

~~~
AlexaZhou
I'am the author. I already translate the web dashboard into english. There
remain some document in chinese, and will be translated in next few days

------
frazz
Is there some similar web UI for an Apache dashboard?

~~~
SEJeff
cpanel :)

